Are there any cheap but good Cloud Servers for students? - candycandycandy
======
Jen_C
Alibaba Cloud student and educator program: Students and educators apply
online at
[https://www.alibabacloud.com/campaign/education?spm=a2c41.23...](https://www.alibabacloud.com/campaign/education?spm=a2c41.236080.12584627.5.48435a6eeoZPPh)
can get: • 10 free learning courses with Alibaba Cloud Apsara Clouder
Certification • ECS cloud server for $0.99/year (savings up to $687.93) •
50GB/month data transfer for 12 months (a total of 600GB) Cloud Resources and
Free Courses on Cloud Computing for Students

AWS student and educator program: Students and educators apply online at
www.awseducate.com can get: • Grants for free usage of AWS services • Labs,
tutorials and training on AWS products • Open source course content provided
by top professors and AWS • Collaboration tools and a community of cloud
experts

~~~
candycandycandy
Thanks for your suggestion. Seems good.

------
xxdesmus
Check out [https://lowendbox.com/](https://lowendbox.com/) \-- you can find
some a VPS options for something in the range of $1/month.

------
zunky
[https://education.github.com/pack](https://education.github.com/pack)

~~~
candycandycandy
Thanks for the information. But some of them seem a bit expensive.

~~~
raihansaputra
well, DigitalOcean provides some credit in that pack.

------
tazard
Depending what you need, I've been happy with the lowest RamNode server, about
$15/year.

------
slipwalker
maybe you might take a look at: [https://cloudatcost.com/developer-
cloud](https://cloudatcost.com/developer-cloud)

------
tony-allan
[https://repl.it/](https://repl.it/)

~~~
candycandycandy
This is not Cloud Server.

------
candycandycandy
Please help to suggest.

~~~
microwavecamera
Google has a free tier for Compute Engine. It's good enough for a light dev
server or hosting personal stuff. That's what I've been using lately.

~~~
candycandycandy
Thanks, will have a look later.

------
duiker101
scaleway.com it's very cheap.

